# Removing Tar spots from wheels



## Mattstorm (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

whats the best way to get those little black spots of your wheels. I use Autoglym custom wheel cleaner and tried tar remover but can't get the little bits of tar off


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Either stronger wheel cleaner, clay bar or the edge of a credit card for the really stubborn ones.. if you lose patience


----------



## lsw8290 (Sep 20, 2011)

try autobrite tonic , its a great product. ideally try there purple rain , that identifies the contaminants. then with the tonic it melts away the tar. really does what it says on the bottle
hope this helps !!!!!!!

les


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

AG tar remover, spot applied with a small paintbrush:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Autosmart Tardis for me.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes tardis all the way. If you not want to spray it all over then soak makeup pads with tardis then place them on the spots for a while. Should just wipe off then :thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

If you've tried tar remover and failed, it could be pitting/baked on brake dust, if so, it'll need claying or a fallout remover such as iron x


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tardis, spray onto a brush or cloth if needed. autoglym tar remover is too weak imo


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another vote for Tardis :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I think the OP has tried wheel cleaner, gone the next step to Tar Remover, so only the 2 options of clay and physical action I think ??
I also agree it may be brake dust not tar.


----------



## Mattstorm (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, 

Will try the Tardis as quite cheap and if that does not work I'll try a clay, never used clay at all so no idea how to use the stuff but perhaps its about time I learnt! 

If all else fails I could just go back to BMW and get them to refirb all the wheels lol! Good as new!


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

I found carpro TarX > Autoglym tar remover.

Still needs soaking & slight agitation if tar spots are heavy.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Another vote for AB Just the Tonic. If you don't want to buy 5 ltrs of Tardis then this is ideal, it seems to work just as well and is a bit nicer to use. If you have painted calipers it's work asking AB how the finish would be affected:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Yes tardis all the way. If you not want to spray it all over then soak makeup pads with tardis then place them on the spots for a while. Should just wipe off then :thumb:


That's a great tip! Tardis is the one for me. If you find that its not tar and it's baked on contaminants, Wolf's Decon gel left to soak for 20-30mins will prob sort it!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

AG tar remover for me, in a spray bottle though...


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Soak tissue with Tardis then stick over the spot leave to penetrate for a while then buff off.


----------



## tony08 (Oct 26, 2008)

I would recommend Iron X if its baked on dust . I used many products but in the end it took at least 20 goes with IRON X paste . It gradually dissolved the dots until gone completely .Only gripe is it took almost an entire bottle 10quid for the 4 rims. More the time I spent than money but it did not work as quick as people say it does. Maybe my contaminants were baked on for 10 years . Having said that they look like new again , (well almost considering they are about 8-10 years old) .


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tony08 said:


> I would recommend Iron X if its baked on dust . I used many products but in the end it took at least 20 goes with IRON X paste . It gradually dissolved the dots until gone completely .Only gripe is it took almost an entire bottle 10quid for the 4 rims. More the time I spent than money* but it did not work as quick as people say it does*. Maybe my contaminants were baked on for 10 years . Having said that they look like new again , (well almost considering they are about 8-10 years old) .


no two cars are the same, theres mixed reviews on all the fallout removers. some saying that they aren't working may just have no contamination on their car to start with..


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

It wont be tar imo,it will be baked on brake dust particles... iron x will sort it after a few applications,and like already said claying will help aswell


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You will be amazed what srp can do, that will shift the tar for you with ease, just takes time doing this, wheel by wheel...


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Try Scholl Rim 7 - that is fantastic stuff


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

We had this posted by a member not so long ago :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239730&highlight=maxolen

Do they look similar to this?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Maxolen sticky stuff remover is the future. 

Sure tardis is cheaper but I feel safer with the maxolen stuff, plus it smells alright


----------



## BSxc (Dec 16, 2011)

Tardis is agressive for your paint, isn't it?
Tar-x is also a good product.


----------

